# Pancas: nublada mas bela (+ distrito de Lajinha)



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*PANCAS - ESPÍRITO SANTO*










https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c9/EspiritoSanto_Municip_Pancas.svg/450px-EspiritoSanto_Municip_Pancas.svg.png

Municípios limítrofes	Norte: Alto Rio Novo, Mantenópolis e Águia Branca; Sul: Colatina e Baixo Guandu; Leste: São Domingos do Norte; Oeste: Resplendor (MG)
Distância até a capital	180 km
Características geográficas
Área	829,937 km² [3]
Distritos	Lajinha, Pancas (sede) e Vila Verde[1]
População	23 697 hab. estatísticas IBGE/2017[4]
Densidade	28,55 hab./km²

O dia estava nublado e chuvoso o que atrapalhou as fotos. Foi o último thread que queria postar pois era o que mais esperava melhorar as fotos em algum dia. E esse dia não chegou. 

Então, para deixar registrado, a beleza de Pancas, com sua natureza espetacular, mesmo que escondida em nuvens; e o distrito de Lajinha

01
IMG_20170610_141251315_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20170610_131345677_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20170610_131236991 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20170610_131208356_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20170610_130904895 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20170610_130850960_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20170610_130528218_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20170610_130450334_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20170610_130329902_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20170610_130316633 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20170610_130126761 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20170610_130116231_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20170610_125748821_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20170610_125709581_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20170610_125554386_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20170610_125531020_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20170610_125406364_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20170610_124509606_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20170610_124505818_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20170610_124439360 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20170610_124232798_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_7216 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_7203 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_7202 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_7196 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_7193 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_7190 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_7188 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_7185 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_7183 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_7180 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_7177 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_7176 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_7174 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_7172 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_7171 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_7170 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_7168 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_7165 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_7165 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_7161 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_7160 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
43
IMG_7159 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_7158 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_7157 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_7156 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_7154 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_7153 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_7152 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_7149 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20170610_141324989_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


Thread editado com autorização do autor


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Pancas é incrível com essas pedras por todo lado, mesmo com o tempo nublado se mostra a grandiosidade do Parque Nacional dos Pontões Capixabas, uma das paisagem que mais representa o ES.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Que lugar belo! Cidades capixabas são espetaculares em beleza!! Parabéns..


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

A terra do RodrigoVix!

Belas montanhas! E a matriz é fofa, de cenário!

Adorei!! 

Bjks e :hug:


----------



## RodrigoVix (Jan 30, 2007)

Minha terra natal, tanto potencial mas anda estagnada ano pós ano, torcer para as coisas melhorarem... apesar dos pesares as paisagens são maravilhosas e exitem muita gente boa e trabalhadora nesse município.

Excelentes fotos Henrique!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Pancas é bonita, mas as pedras são um espetáculo.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Bela paisagem onde a cidade está inserida.


----------



## RG.FRANCA (Jan 3, 2012)

Babando por essa paisagem :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Mto legal essas formações rochosas, a paisagem é mesmo incrível.


----------



## Tiozão (Jan 27, 2010)

Muito bom ver cidades poucos exploradas por aqui! Adorei a cidade, super gostosa!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado pelo carinho de todos!


----------



## Caaastelli (Nov 15, 2007)

PArabéns pelas fotos, Ice Climber! Que graça de cidade, que entorno natural DESLUMBRANTE! Valeu por compartilhar!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Valeu cara!!


----------



## Antonioni (Apr 24, 2008)

O parque dos Pontões Capixabas é lindo. O dia nublado deixou um ar misterioso rsrs


----------



## brunoJP77 (Oct 28, 2016)

parabéns pelo thread, é um lugar muito bonito e relativamente perto da capital.


----------



## canelaverde (Mar 14, 2007)

Linda cidade, preciso conhecer essas paisagens!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nunca tinha ouvido falar nessa cidade, bem simpática e as formações rochosas ao fundo chama a atenção :yes:
vlw por mais essa cidade, Ice! :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Valeu gente!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Quem quiser ver mais dessas formaçoes, fiz um thread novo de Ecoporanga, Águia Branca e Pancas

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2159290


----------

